# right or wrong?



## confusion1111 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am totally confused here. My husband has a new job and first thing he had to do was go on a trip with a woman from work. He had been working with her for 2 weeks they kinda knew each other to the point he would say shes cool. He threw a big baby fit bout it to the point he threw his keys over the balcony at my work b/c i thought it didn't seem right to me. Well he went and the woman on the way back not only asked him if he would like to go to the lake and he said no but, he thought she was joking. Then he said she went on to ask him if he would like to go for drinks and again he said oh she was joking. He sais the reason he made a deal bout going was b/c if he didnt go he would loose his job. She was also talking about where she buys her sex toys and what dirty things ppl used to do at work. So just wondering what someone else thinks?


----------



## confusion1111 (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess what i'm asking is was any of this out of line? or am I just making a deal about nothing?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

He's been there 2 weeks and a woman is already telling him where she buys her sex toys? Um yes that is out of line.

Now just a normal business trip with a woman is not. I traveled for 2 years and it was almost always with men. We didn't discuss sex though...we were working.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> He's been there 2 weeks and a woman is already telling him where she buys her sex toys? Um yes that is out of line.
> 
> Now just a normal business trip with a woman is not. I traveled for 2 years and it was almost always with men. We didn't discuss sex though...we were working.


 :iagree:

I think she's out of line by making very personal invitatons as well, joking or not. It's inappropriate.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

She is coming on to your husband. By him not bluntly telling her the time they spend together is only work related she thinks she has a chance.

I would not want to know where any of my co-workers, male or female, buy their sex toys, or if they have sex toys.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think your man deserves Husband Treats for not taking the bait, AND for disclosing what went on!


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Traveling with people for work is normal if they both need to be there. But she's obviously trying to come on to him. He should be praised for telling you the truth. You don't want to punish him for being honest with you because he'll stop being honest!

Ask him calmly how he is going to handle this inappropriate behavior from this woman. He should develop a plan. And the two of you should discuss and agree on boundaries to protect your marriage. Do it as a team so your husband will see you as supportive instead of blaming him for another person's actions.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This is completely out of line. Is this woman a supervisor or over your husband? This could easily be in sexually harassment territory. Your husband should tell this woman she has crossed the line. Next he should go to HR if the unwanted behavior continues..... especially if he feels he must accept her advances to remain employed with the company.


----------



## phyxius (Jul 5, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> I think your man deserves Husband Treats for not taking the bait, AND for disclosing what went on!


:iagree:
LOL Yes he does! Wow! He obviously loves and trusts you enough to tell you all this. I think this woman has crossed the line and *I* would probably tell her that myself, but that's just me


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

She should definitely be reported to her superior. This kind of unprofessional behavior should NOT be tolerated, by man or woman.


----------

